# Handyabo nach Anbieterwechsel kündigen



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor 3 Monaten (damals noch mit Anbieter VODAFONE) per VODAFONE-LIFE (sozusagen Internet) ein Spieleabo über 4,99 Euro im Monat abgeschlossen. Inzwischen bin ich bei 1 & 1 und weiß nicht wie ich das Abo kündigen soll. Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf Vodafone life (Acces denied) und weiß auch keine Nummer an die ich eine "stop" sms schicken könnte. Das Geld wird mir trotzdem abgezogen

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Handyabo nach Anbieterwechsel kündigen*

vielleicht würde ja ein altmodisches Briefchen, handgeschrieben, mit Briefmarke versehen und an Vodafone geschickt, für Klärung sorgen können


----------

